

Ask HN: Is anybody developing for the RIM Playbook? - fooandbarify

I like RIM. But as has been discussed here before, I don't think they're ever really going to catch up to the "app space".<p>Their new tablet, which they are calling the Playbook, is coming out next year and anyone who makes an app before a certain date gets one free: http://us.blackberry.com/developers/tablet/playbook_offer.jsp<p>My friend wants me to help him make an app for it, but I sort of feel like the platform is a waste of time - the apps all run on Adobe AIR. I'm curious though: HN, what do you think? Are any of you betting on the Playbook?
======
codedivine
If they had something better than AIR, would have written something.

